Ask HN: Best practices for Shell script only automation for dev and deployment - truth_seeker
======
bradknowles
OP: if you truly want to build it, then you also have to build your own
interpreters for the shell language.

And then you have to build your own compilers to run the interpreter code.

Then you have to build your own linkers for the compilers to use.

And your own parsers.

And your own lexers.

And your own libraries.

And your own assemblers.

And your own machine code interpreters.

And your own OSes.

And your own hardware.

And your own everything else.

Once you’ve done all that, you can then build your own DevOps tooling for
developing and deploying your code.

------
verdverm
Don't use just shell scripts, use something made for the purpose.

"set -eou pipefail"

~~~
truth_seeker
There are always two strategy to approach the problem. Build Vs Buy.

I know most people go with "Buy" approach as there are already frameworks to
achieve it. I want help with "Build" approach.

~~~
verdverm
What is there to buy?

Ansible, terraform, packer

Or

Docker, orchestration

Would be the route I would take.

Shell only is far too unreliable for DevOps and you will be reinventing
capabilities in a less ideal framework.

